# Best carpenter-style tool belt?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is all about where you put tools you work with and where you want them when you go to reach for them. A person will more than likely take what you get back to exchange it unless you can match something in use. I think you would be better off getting him a gift card so he can pick his own. 

Tool liners for buckets are not expensive and I had lots of them for different sets of things in addition to my tool belt. You could get him one of those with the gift card for the tool belt in one of the pockets.

If you do decide to try and get a belt, and you are sold on leather, look for quality stitched seams, robust rivets, solid fasteners, buckles, etc. Like luggage, there is no such thing as cheap versions.

My grandmother always warned me never to buy a hat for a lady (she repeated this often as she lost it at the end). It was good advice though and you face the male equivalent.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with sdseter one this one, I know I wouldn’t want anyone trying to pick out bags for me. 

If you want to have some fun with it buy him something like THIS then stash a gift card inside.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--I agree----I have a pile of bags that I picked out myself---and tossed aside-----one picked out as a gift would be tough---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if hes using it all the time your much better off getting him a gift card.. not every person wants the exact same nailbag off the self, and depending on the tasks you sometimes need different toolbag setups


personally i have 3 different sets. one is for framing and siding which is a custom set up with a few different bags that i swap in and out to allow for carrying different tools and fasteners. then i have a occidental leather suspendavest which is basically a vest that acts as suspenders that nail bags can hang off which i wear for hanging trim.. then i have a traditional leather 5 pocket bag that i wear solely for working in the shop building cabinets

if he really wants quality and something that will last a very long time.. go with occidental leather www.bestbelt.com. they are only carried in high end tool shops and contractor supplies other wise youll have to order online.. though their far more expensive than belts sold in big box stores. .the quality far exceeds the everyday store belts


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Have to agree, my belt is really old, maybe 15 years, it could use a few patches.
Problem is, if I replaced it, I want exactly what I have now.
I also use a carpenters apron, is handy for working in tight places like stairs.
All I need is a tape measure, pencil, square ....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if he really wants quality and something that will last a very long time.. go with occidental leather www.bestbelt.com. they are only carried in high end tool shops and contractor supplies other wise youll have to order online.. though their far more expensive than belts sold in big box stores. .the quality far exceeds the everyday store belts


:thumbsup:This is what my comment about there being no such thing as cheap luggage or tool belts. Both should be capable of being taken to a repair shop if needed. You will see things like double stitching, really nicely tanned and fitted leather and the list goes on. 

My ex traveled almost as much as I did and, when we first met, would come home screaming because the zippers on her little roll around popped open and her undies fell all over a turnstyle. Or a wheel would go lame/break or the telescoping handle would not work. She would run out and get a new one for $100 until I tired of the whining and paid $800 for a real one she has had, with no problems, hauling it all over the World for 30 years now. If a zipper, wheel or telescoping handle ever does fail? They will fix it or give her a new piece of luggage. It is not trendy looking. Just black ballistic material with nice frame, seams, fasteners and all. 

I am done with it now but I bet my tool belt for hammer, cordless drill and all is 25 years old with no major signs of failing. I honestly had not thought about it. As mentioned, I got into liking shlepping buckets with pockets around for soldering pipe and another one for electrical. And the new ballistic, not leather, tool belts out of synthetics like kevlar are lighter.

I never got into carpenter's aprons but remember my Dad and Grandfather dressed in them with pouches for different nails different places to each of them. I figure my parents spent a fortune on orthodonture to give me a "ship" eating grin that can hold a pound of 20p nails at a time. I learned vantriloquism and projecting a voice that only speaks California contractor Spanish too. And steel nails are rich in necessary metals we need in our diet!?:yes:

Of course, thanks to nail guns, a generation or two no longer even knows what a 16p or 20p nail is (Or a square. Or a level). Holding a clip of nails between my teeth just ruins my act.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I too would love one that I could change the pockets on. Was looking at going that way then got out of the business.
Some times in reno work one of those pouches that electricians use with all the different pockets/holders would have been nice, When hanging drywall wouldn't want it.
So a belt you can change pouches on can be a big plus.

Love the idea of some cheap/toy belt with the gift card. I got one that is cheap and not even good for a toy, not sure where it came from or why I got it!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> I too would love one that I could change the pockets on. Was looking at going that way then got out of the business.
> Some times in reno work one of those pouches that electricians use with all the different pockets/holders would have been nice, When hanging drywall wouldn't want it.
> So a belt you can change pouches on can be a big plus.
> 
> Love the idea of some cheap/toy belt with the gift card. I got one that is cheap and not even good for a toy, not sure where it came from or why I got it!


Not sure I like buying a toy belt that will never get used and is never going to end up with a kid and landfilled which is why I suggested $5-10 for a bucket pocket thing. For others who have posted and admit to buying belts for themselves they do not like that are sitting around? Why not drop them off at a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store or Habitat project. Someone might put them to use.

Anyhow, consensus seems to be even those of us who worked at this madness for ages would not attempt to buy a belt for another without assuming there would be good possibility of the person saying "How Nice!? I Love It!" NOT. OP, whatever you do, do not embroider it or something like you can do for luggage.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Not sure I like buying a toy belt that will never get used and is never going to end up with a kid and landfilled which is why I suggested $5-10 for a bucket pocket thing. Anyhow, consensus seems to be even those of us who worked at this madness for ages would not attempt to buy a belt for another without assuming there would be good possibility of the person saying "How Nice!? I Love It!" NOT. OP, whatever you do, do not embroider it or something like you can do for luggage.



Aww you party pooper...how do ya know it won't end up with a kid? 

Tis the season... at least that's what the tube's wanting me to believe.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

sdsester;1037248[COLOR=Red said:


> NOT[/COLOR]. OP, whatever you do, embroider it ...like you can do for luggage.


:whistling2:
Great idea, you pet love name for him per chance?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

honestly i work with a guy that wears a toolbelt that looks like that one posted earlier and its pretty pathetic.. hes asking to borrow tools constantly because he cant carry anything in it.. if your doing it for a living you have to be able to carry a hammer, tape measure, square, pencil. cats paw. along with a set of snips at times, pliers. screwdriver.. chalk line and still enough space to carry a good load of 2-4 different fasteners

as for quality leather, your not going to find anything much better than the occi`s. unless you go to a leather guy who can make a custom set of bags for yoiu.. i know a few guys that have gone that route but it wasnt cheap


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Really, I would not want anyone to buy or choose a tool belt for me, would be like buying a sweater 2 sizes to small for the wife .... *cough*


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> :whistling2:
> Great idea, your pet love name for him per chance?


:no::no::no::no::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

funfool said:


> Really, I would not want anyone to buy or choose a tool belt for me, would be like buying a sweater 2 sizes to small for the wife .... *cough*


How in the World did you manage to miss a gift sweater size by two full sizes? In any year? We both know she has at least four closets?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I use a maintenance type pouch on one side and a 5 pouch bag on the other. the maintenance pouch is a smaller version of an electricians pouch and I figured out to use this pouch when I thought I was buying a drywall pouch years ago but turned out to be the maintenance pouch, been using it ever since.
Things I carry in or on the maintenance pouch. a multi screwdriver, utility knife, 3/4" chisel, pliers, end snips, tack claw, 22 oz hammer, tape measure, pencils/pens, chalk box. 
Things I carry in the 5 pouch tool bag. a vast multitude of fasteners each day, speed square, 2 nail punches, torpedo level, sharpies, sawz all blades, needle nose pliers, cell phone.

I/m always hanging nail guns and trim guns off of my pouches too when I need to free my hands.

if getting the pouch for someone who sweats a lot do not get the dark colored leather pouches because they will seriously stain clothing and skin when in contact with sweat.


----------



## Bunnies (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for the comments. I had thought about a custom leather set, I have a friend who does leather work but he says it will be VERY expensive. (And yes, I had considered having The Mr's initials tooled into it lol)

RE: getting a bag that hubby will like. We joked the other day that he should design/create bags/belts and start selling them (since he can't find what he likes). I might use that as a way to find out exactly what he'd prefer.

As far as a gift card, I could do that. I actually have bucket bag that I no longer use...I could give it to him w/a card hidden, as suggested. Other than Occidental Leather (the closet store is 75 miles away, but I will travel if necessary), where would be a good place to get the gift card from? We've been to every big box store around and can't find bags/belt he likes. 

I looked at Occidental Leather's site (before posting originally) and found two that I think he might like: 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5191&type=

or

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5530&type=

Thoughts?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My comments stand. There is a huge potential gap between MIGHT LIKE THANK YOU SO MUCH LUV and I WILL WEAR AND USE THIS. 

I cannot imagine there is not a responsible merchant on this planet that will not sell you some form of gift card or certificate.


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

I use an electricians linemans belt and i have 2 pouches that i will slide on and off depending on the job im doing. One pouch is just for hand tools and other is for nails screws tape pencil square.
The belt also has a loop on it that comes in handy for your buddy to hold when i hang out the house or a window in a precarious position.
The belt is also wide so it doesnt dig in.

http://equipsol.net/zencart/images/cr-139_lg.jpg
Thats the belt but mine is much thicker and my metal loop can slide back and forth.
And i'd like to add it is used hard every day for the last 17 years and is just breaking in lol
I just buy single pouches when mine wear out.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I would not do a 'gift card' per se. Then he is locked into one store.
Make your own that says something to the effect of "this card entitles the holder to one carpenters belt." or something. Then have him find one and you pay for it.


----------



## Bunnies (Oct 24, 2012)

*great idea!*

Thanks for the great idea, Mae-Ling. I didn't want to lock him in to one certain store with a gift card. That's what I was trying to ask about, lol.

Thanks, everyone


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> I would not do a 'gift card' per se. Then he is locked into one store.
> Make your own that says something to the effect of "this card entitles the holder to one carpenters belt." or something. Then have him find one and you pay for it.


I like making your own too since he knows you are good for the money! I don't give store gift cards but was thinking of a loaded gift Visa, Mastercard or Amex card that can be used anywhere. I should have been more clear.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Occidental Leather: 

http://www.occidentalleather.com/

Ready-made set-ups: http://www.occidentalleather.com/product/toolbelts/leather-toolbelt.html


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Visa and Mastercard cost the one you gave the gift to, So I don't use them. No Amex here.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

sdsester said:


> How in the World did you manage to miss a gift sweater size by two full sizes? In any year? We both know she has at least four closets?


Hmmm....
Me thinks it was NOT an accident.


----------



## reality (Oct 13, 2010)

*Bags*

Being a west coast framer most of my life i always have my bags custom made but if you are going to go store bought, oxidental leather make the nicest bags you can buy they will last for a long time and you can set them up the way you like they have many options.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been very happy with my cadillac belt. (I think that's the brand name? bought it awhile ago...)

I bought it six years ago, and use it pretty often (carpenter). Indoors and outdoors, rain, etc. No damage or wear tear whatsoever. Has plenty of storage space.. Another good feature of the one I bought it there is no metal on it-so no risk of the pouch scratching any interior surfaces.

The reason I went with the cadillac is because everyone I worked with recommended it. One guy had one for like fifteen years before buying a new pouch. It cost me about a hundred bucks, if I remember correctly.

Edit: yes Cadillac is the line, made by viking leather.


----------

